# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قائمة القراءة التاريخية المنهجية (كتب المدخل إلى التاريخ)!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قائمة دورة مدخل لدراسة التاريخ الاسلامي
مع جزيل الشكر للاستاذ أيمن عبد الرحيم و الأستاذ إسلام مصطفى
قائمة القراءة التاريخية المنهجية
كتب المدخل إلى التاريخ:
1. تأريخ التأريخ، وجيه كوثراني.
2. علم التاريخ عند المسلمين، فرانز روزنتال.
3. التاريخ والمؤرخون: دراسة في تطور علم التاريخ ومعرفة رجاله في الإسلام، شاكر مصطفى.
4. علم التاريخ عند المسلمين، أحمد خليل الشال(جزء تحرير مصطلح التاريخ).
5. المدخل إلى التاريخ الإسلامي، لمحمد فتحي عثمان. 
6. التاريخ والمؤرخون: دراسة في علم التاريخ لحسين مؤنس. 
7. دراسة التاريخ وعلاقتها بالعلوم الاجتماعية، لهيوج اتكن. 
8. المدارس التاريخية الحديثة، للهادي التيمومي. 
9. مصطلح التاريخ، لأسد رستم. 
10. الاستشراق والتاريخ الإسلامي، فاروق عمر فوزي.
11. تاريخ الكتابة التاريخية، هاري المر بارنز.
12. صناعة المؤرخ، تويليه وتولار.
13. أزمة المعرفة التاريخية، بول فيين.
كتب عن الحضارة الإسلامية:
الحضارة الإسلامية في القرن الرابع الهجري،2م، آدم متز.
حضارة العرب، جوستاف لوبون.
الأسرات الحاكمة:
معجم الأسر الإسلامية الحاكمة، الدكتور أحمد السعيد سليمان
الكتب المجمعة:
التاريخ الإسلامي الوجيز، سهيل طقوش.
تاريخ المجتمعات الإسلامية، أيرا لابيدوس.
الإسلام منذ نشوئه حتى ظهور السلطنة العثمانية، كلود كاهن.
كتب تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام:
1. تاريخ العرب القديم والبعثة النبوية، صالح أحمد العلي.
2. المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام، جواد علي
كتب السيرة:
1. الرحيق المختوم، المباركفوري.
2. السيرة النبوية في ضوء المصادر الأصلية.
3. مصادر السيرة النبوية، محمد يسري سلامة.
4. السيرة النبوية الصحيحة، أكرم ضياء العمري.
5. ألفية العراقي.
تاريخ الخلفاء الراشدين:
1. أطالس المغلوث.
2. عصر الخلافة الراشدة، أكرم ضياء العمري.
3. تحقيق مواقف الصحابة في الفتنة، محمد أمحزون.
4. فتنة مقتل عثمان، محمد الغبان.
5. خلافة على بن أبي طالب، عبد الحميد علي الفقيهي.
تاريخ الدولة الأموية:
تاريخ الدولة الأموية، محمد سهيل طقوش.
الخلافة الأموية، فاروق عمر فوزي.
الدولة العباسية:
العصر العباسي الأول، عبد العزيز الدوري
العصور العباسية المتأخرة، عبد العزيز الدوري.
الخلافة العباسية، فاروق عمر فوزي.
الدولة العباسية، محمد سهيل طقوش.
تاريخ المغرب- الأندلس:
تاريخ المغرب في العصر الإسلامي، السيد عبد العزيز سالم
معالم تاريخ المغرب والأندلس، حسين مؤنس.
التاريخ الأندلسي من الفتح حتى سقوط غرناطة، عبد الرحمن حجي.
دولة الإسلام في الأندلس، محمد عبد الله عنان.
تاريخ شمال افريقيا منذ الفتح الإسلامي إلى نهاية الدولة الأغلبية، عبد العزيز الثعالبي.
الدولة الأغلبية، محمد الطالبي.
دولة الأدارسة في المغرب العصر الذهبي، سعدون عباس نصر الله.
تاريخ مصر الإسلامية:
تاريخ مصر الإسلامية، جمال الدين الشيال.
مصر في عصر الولاة: من الفتح العربي الى قيام الدولة الطولونية، سيدة الكاشف.
تاريخ مصر الإسلامية زمن سلاطين بني أيوب، أحمد فؤاد سيد.
مصادر تاريخ مصر الإسلامية في العصر الأيوبي، أحمد فؤاد سيد.
الدولة الفاطمية في مصر: تفسير جديد، أيمن فؤاد سيد.
الخلافة الفاطمية بالمغرب، فرحات الدشراوي.
المماليك، السيد الباز العريني.
مصر المملوكية: قراءة جديدة، هاني حمزة.
تاريخ المماليك في مصر وبلاد الشام، سهيل طقوش.
الحروب الصليبية:
الحركة الصليبية، سعيد عبد الفتاح عاشور.
تاريخ إيران:
1. الدولة الصفوية، سهيل طقوش.
2. تاريخ إيران الحديثة، أروند إبراهيميان.
3. تاريخ إيران السياسي بين ثورتين، آمال السكبي.
4. التحول الصفوي، كولن تيرنر.
تاريخ الدول:
تاريخ الزنكيين في الموصل وبلاد الشام، سهيل طقوش.
الدول الإسلامية المستقلة فى الشرق، عصام عبد الرءوف الفقي.
موجز في تاريخ دويلات المشرق الإسلامي - د. أحمد محمد عدوان
الدولة العثمانية: 
العُثمانيون في التاريخ والحضارة، محمد حرب.
تاريخ العُثمانيين من قيام الدولة إلى الانقلاب على الخلافة، محمد سهيل طقوش.
تاريخ الدولة العثمانية (النشأة - الازدهار) وفق المصادر العثمانية المعاصرة والدراسات التركية الحديثة، سيد محمد السيد محمود .
تاريخ الدولة العثمانية منذ نشأتها حتى نهاية العصر الذهبي، أحمد فؤاد متولي.
تاريخ الدولة العثمانية من النشوء إلى الانحدار، خليل إينالجيك .
الدولة العثمانية المجهولة، أحمد آق گوندوز وسعيد أوزتورك.
تاريخ الدولة العثمانية، يلماز أوزتونا.
الدولة العثمانية تاريخ وحضارة، مجموعة من المؤرخين والباحثين.
التاريخ الاقتصادي والاجتماعي للدولة العثمانية ، مجموعة بإشراف إينالجك. 
التاريخ المالي للدولة العثمانية، شوكت باموك 
إعادة استكشاف العثمانيين – إيلبير أورتايلي
تاريخ الهند:
تاريخ الإسلام في شبه القارة الهندية من الفتح العربي إلى الغزو التيموري المغولي، السيد طه أبو سديره.
الوجود العربي في الهند في العصور الوسطى، محمد نصر عبد الرحمن.
علمانية الهند، شريف المجاهد.
تاريخ أفريقيا:
تاريخ إفريقيا الحديث والمعاصر، عبد الله عبد الرازق وشوقي الجمل.
الوثنية والإسلام: تاريخ الإمبراطورية الزنجية في غرب إفريقية، بانيكار.
كل رجال الباشا، خالد فهمي.
ودخلت الخيل الأزهر، محمد جلال كشك.
النيل الأبيض، آلان مورهيد.
النيل الأزرق، آلان مورهيد.
هلال وراء الغيوم، تراث حروب البرب، روبرت جي آلسون.
التاريخ المعاصر:
تاريخ التعليم في مصر، أحمد عزت عبد الكريم.
الحركة السياسية في مصر، طارق البشري.
سلام ما بعده سلام، ديفيد فرومكين.
الشرق الأوسط الحديث، ألبرت حوراني.

منقول.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

موضوع مهم.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أبا عاصم .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> جزاك الله خيرًا يا أبا عاصم .


وجزاكم الله خيرًا، ورفعة، في الدنيا والآخرة، شيخنا الحبيب.

----------

